# Hallo Corsair lebt ihr noch alle?



## poiu (28. April 2012)

Hi,



was ist denn hier los, so wie ich das sehe war die letzte Antwort eines Corsair Mitarbeiters hier im Februar 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/191696-corsair-sp2200-nerviger-pfeifton.html


danach keinerlei Reaktion 


Also da kann man das Forum hier gleich Schließen.


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## longtom (28. April 2012)

Sehe ich auch so ! Hatte auch seit Februar eine anfrage am laufen und keinerlei Reaktion ,nu hab ich mich selber mit Corsair Niederlande in Verbindung gesetzt und die RMA is schon durch.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (28. April 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/191696-corsair-sp2200-nerviger-pfeifton.html

hab mal n bischen was zusammengereimt...vllt. hilfts ja


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2012)

Das komische ist vorallem er logt sich ein, aber sowohl im Luxx als auch hier kommen seit mind. 1 Moant keine Posts mehr von ihm. Das kann man ja alles ohne Probleme nachschauen.
Jedenfalls finde ich sowas nicht nett.


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

Ich finde das ganze sehr Merkwürdig, vielleicht Umstrukturierung oder der eine Mitarbeiter ist einfach überarbeitet! und man hat ihm die Foren aufgedrückt?!?



 Auf alle fälle nicht gut für denn Verbraucher 


liest mal das die verweisen bei HWluxx schon seit Anfang des Jahres  auf RMA Kontakt Formular 


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/members/bluebeard-109333/


----------



## kühlprofi (28. April 2012)

Ich würde halt den offiziellen Weg gehen.
Klar ist es ärgerlich hier lange auf eine Antwort zu warten, aber das ist halt auch das PCGH-Forum und nicht das Corsair-Forum.
Corsair ist ja nicht verpflichtet hier Support zu leisten


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2012)

> Corsair ist ja nicht verpflichtet hier Support zu leisten



Corsair sollte sich aber verpflichtet fühlen sich hier um die Anliegen zu kümmern.

Zweitens wirft der zur Zeit magere Support ein weniger gutes Licht auf die Marke, was den ein oder anderen überlegen lässt nicht doch zu Konkurrenzprodukten zu greifen.


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

Dito



Ich denke schon das Corsair hier Verpflichtet zu antwortet, dies Support Forum ist auf Wunsch von Corsair Entstanden,
sonst einfach hier zu machen


----------



## kühlprofi (28. April 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Corsair sollte sich aber verpflichtet fühlen sich hier um die Anliegen zu kümmern.
> 
> Zweitens wirft der zur Zeit magere Support ein weniger gutes Licht auf die Marke, was den ein oder anderen überlegen lässt nicht doch zu Konkurrenzprodukten zu greifen.


 
Ja klar wirft es kein gutes Licht auf die Marke. Doch PCGH ist nicht die Welt.
Kriegst du keinen Support wenn du dich direkt bei Corsair meldest? Ich finde es ja auch nicht toll, was hier abläuft, wie du sagst einfach mal zu machen hier - vielleicht wird dann ja mal reagiert.



> Ich denke schon das Corsair hier Verpflichtet zu antwortet, dies Support Forum ist auf Wunsch von Corsair Entstanden,
> sonst einfach hier zu machen


Jo wird wohl so sein, dass es auf Wunsch von Corsair entstanden ist - aber wohl auf frewilliger Basis, oder haben sie mit PCGH einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hier Arbeitszeit investieren zu müssen?


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

Ich meinte die sind an PCGH & HXluxx heran getreten und bestimmt gibt es einen Vertrag,  Prinzipiell sind die Hintergründe sogar irrelevant und PCGH hat hier einen eher unwichtigen Stellenwert aus Sicht des Konsumenten.


  wenn man so etwas betreibt dann hat man auch  eine  Verantwortung hier Übernommen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, oder bist du andere Meinung? 



  Und eine Benachrichtigung " wir machen hier zu", "zeitweise Down" oder ähnliches  ist nicht viel Arbeit!


 Aber eine Plattform anzubieten und dann die User im Regen stehen zu lassen ist einfach Peinlich für eine Marke wie Corsair!


my two cent


----------



## kühlprofi (28. April 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> Ich meinte die sind an PCGH & HXluxx heran getreten und bestimmt gibt es einen Vertrag,  Prinzipiell sind die Hintergründe sogar irrelevant und PCGH hat hier einen eher unwichtigen Stellenwert aus Sicht des Konsumenten.
> 
> 
> wenn man so etwas betreibt dann hat man auch  eine  Verantwortung hier Übernommen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, oder bist du andere Meinung?
> ...



Ja hast ja schon Recht, leider kommt das bei vielen Herstellern immer häufiger vor.
Auch in der Firma wurde ich von HP gerade letzte Woche im Regen stehen gelassen, obwohl die Reaktionszeit vertraglich! 1 Tag wäre. Nach 2 Tagen den Incident dann eskalieren lassen und plötzlich ging es dann doch noch schnell von statten.

Ich glaube auch, dass die grösseren Firmen die kleinen Fische (Einzelpersonen) nicht sehr ernst nehmen. 



> Und eine Benachrichtigung " wir machen hier zu" ist nicht viel Arbeit!


Da hast du natürlich absolut recht!


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

Ja das ist leider so


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2012)

> Ich glaube auch, dass die grösseren Firmen die kleinen Fische (Einzelpersonen) nicht sehr ernst nehmen.



Ich sehe das etwas anders. Mag sein, dass das bei HP, Fujitsu etc. so ist. Aber Corsair lebt doch größtenteils vom Retailmarkt (der auch noch sehr klein ist) und da sollte der Service nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. April 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Mag sein, dass das bei HP, Fujitsu etc. so ist. Aber Corsair lebt doch größtenteils vom Retailmarkt (der auch noch sehr klein ist) und da sollte der Service nicht zu kurz kommen.



Ja mit dem Retailmarkt hast du Recht. Gut Corsair macht auch Server-RAM. Ist denn der Service global so läppisch?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. April 2012)

Nicht nur dass Corsair hier nicht antwortet, meine Supportanfrage die ich letztens auf der offiziellen HP gesendet hatte blieb bis auf die computergenerierte Standartmail auch unbeantwortet. Lag vielleicht daran dass ich auf deutsch geschrieben habe, obwohl die Seite auf englisch ist.  Was nützen einem da 7 Jahre Garantie wenn eine Anfrage zum Glücksspiel wird? Ich bin da ernsthaft am Überlegen ob ich nicht in Zukunft Corsair aus meinem Programm nehme, auch wenn ich größtenteils recht zufrieden (bis auf Netzteile) bin. Support ist für mich eine sehr wichtige Sache und wenn ich einen ganzen Batzen oben drauf zahlen muss nur um festzustellen, dass es hier und da hapert - Jungs, es gibt genügend andere gute Marken.


----------



## leorphee (3. Mai 2012)

Das schlimme ist gerade, dass ich auf der Oficiellen Seite 2 RMA Anträge gestellt hatte und es kam nie eine Antwort. Und so etwas geht nicht!!! 
In den Foren kann dann auch nie ein Reaktion, Corsair ist für mich eine Marke ohne Support... Und das liest man überall... so gestaltet sich Werbung...
bei Gigabyte erlebe ich da gerade etwas ganz anderes, aber das gehört hier nicht her...


----------



## Eftilon (3. Mai 2012)

Das gleiche thema gibt es auch im Hardwareluxx forum und da hat vor einer weile jemand von Corsair geantwortet.


Was ist hier eigentlich los? Wurde der Support hier eingestellt?

wem das hilft


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Mai 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Nicht nur dass Corsair hier nicht antwortet, meine Supportanfrage die ich letztens auf der offiziellen HP gesendet hatte blieb bis auf die computergenerierte Standartmail auch unbeantwortet. Lag vielleicht daran dass ich auf deutsch geschrieben habe, obwohl die Seite auf englisch ist.  Was nützen einem da 7 Jahre Garantie wenn eine Anfrage zum Glücksspiel wird? Ich bin da ernsthaft am Überlegen ob ich nicht in Zukunft Corsair aus meinem Programm nehme, auch wenn ich größtenteils recht zufrieden (bis auf Netzteile) bin. Support ist für mich eine sehr wichtige Sache und wenn ich einen ganzen Batzen oben drauf zahlen muss nur um festzustellen, dass es hier und da hapert - Jungs, es gibt genügend andere gute Marken.




HP hat in Deutschland sowie der Schweiz auch deutsprachigen Support, von daher würde ich da mal anrufen und nachfragen was da los ist!


----------



## poiu (4. Mai 2012)

In einem US Forum wurde auf meine Anfrage innerhalb von 24h das geantwortet



> We have a new German support guy over the last few months - I'll forward this to him to check out. Thanks.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2012)

Es ja trotzdem Fair und nett gewesen wenn man hier und in den Foren wo man vertreten ist eine Notiz verfaßt hätte


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> HP hat in Deutschland sowie der Schweiz auch deutsprachigen Support, von daher würde ich da mal anrufen und nachfragen was da los ist!



Ähm, HP? Damit meinte ich Homepage und nicht die Firma...

Mein AX650 war letztens verreckt, deswegen dachte ich - Corsair Premium Support, das wird wohl am schnellsten gehen. Denkste! Ich habe dann ein paar Tage später meinen Online Händler kontaktiert, innerhalb kürzester Zeit mein Geld wiederbekommen und das gleiche nochmal woanders bestellt weils nicht auf Lager war. Hat sich somit geklärt. Mir geht's hier nur um's Prinzip.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2012)

Hat einer mal die Jungs von PCGH angeschrieben.
Vielleicht wissen die mehr und könnten einem sagen ob jemand noch von Corsair hier vertreten ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wie bereits hier erklärt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/209912-deutsche-telefonnummer-2.html#post4212755
ist der Corsair Support rund um die Uhr natürlich erreichbar und aktiv!

Hier auch noch einmal den üblichen Service Ablauf, da das Forum eine der Support stufen ist, aber nicht die erste!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html

Hält man den Ablauf ein erhält man auch binnen 48h den üblichen Corsair Premium Support!


----------



## cili006 (17. Juli 2012)

na klar PREMIUM SUPPORT  Ich habe mich in besten Englisch an eure Leute in Kalifornien gewand. Wegen so ner lapalie wie n paar Schrauben, die dem NEUEN H60 nicht beigelegt waren, zu organisieren. Und was wird mir zugesand:
1 Satz "Socket Bracket" zum installieren des Coolers auf dem Sockel, schnell mit UPS das muss ich euch lassen Bluebeard - zack und es war da... ABER ABER ABER
Ich schrieb den ganz klar "4 SCREWS TO FIT THE FAN ON THE RADIATOR" und nicht cooler on cpu
tja und RMA hat da wirklich nicht den gewünschten erfolg erzielt bei mir


----------



## cili006 (31. Juli 2012)

Bis heute nichts Neues, Corsair bleibt weiter stumm. Auch nachdem ich hier gepostet habe und ich an jemanden von Corsair ne Mail mit der RMA zusenden sollte (was ich auch sofort tat). Der sich wohl aufgrund des Topics hier bei mir meldete. 

 ABER NICHTS KEINE SCHRAUBEN WEIT UND BREIT


----------



## Technojunky (14. August 2012)

Geht mir genau so. Hab vor fast 3 Wochen ne rma bei corsair angemeldet weil meine h100 gerattert hat. Kam dann auch fix das packetzettelchen zum ausdrucken. Losgeschickt und laut rma status ham die das am 31.7 bekommen. Seit dem nichts mehr...  von wegen innerhalb von 3-5 tagen... und als Schüler hat man mal nicht eben so nen hunni um notfalls ne neue zu kaufen... werden da morgen mal ne nette Mail hin senden


----------



## Chris_mit_S (17. August 2012)

Du weißt schon dass die dir wahrscheinlich aus China ne neue senden oder? das kann schonmal dauern, bei mir waren es 7 tage und das find ich relativ schnell


----------



## eVoX (21. August 2012)

Hier wird sowas wie Pseudo-Support betrieben. Hilfe - null. Erklärung der Sachlage - null.

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand von PCGH bei Corsai nachfragen was los ist, nur so mal als Tipp.


----------



## dragonlort (17. September 2012)

so nach neusten infos von der Corsair Forum seite gib es dort kein support mehr.

Zitat
ACHTUNG: Dieses Forum wird nicht länger von einem Corsair Mitarbeiter überwacht. Für Hilfe vom Corsair Support Team nutzen Sie bitte folgendes Supportformular in deutscher Sprache: Support wir werden Ihnen Zeitnahe auf Ihre Anfrage antworten. Wir freuen uns von Ihnen zu hören!


----------



## X2theZ (17. September 2012)

ist zwar schade, dass dieser "persönliche vorab-service" wegfällt, aber zumindest
haben nun die konsumenten gewissheit und man wartet im forum nicht umsonst auf
eine antwort. dann fühlt sich auch keiner mehr im regen stehen gelassen, denn das
hat ja die meisten hilfesuchenden kunden missmutig gestimmt.

danke für die info!


----------



## leorphee (22. September 2012)

also alles wie gehabt... hast du ein Problem... kauf dir was anderes Ihr seid uns egal...


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (1. November 2012)

Tja, einer der wichtigsten äußeren Faktorenfür Unternehmen sollte die Erwartungshaltung des Kunden sein.

Wenn nun schon nicht mal mehr das Corsair Forum von Corsair betreut wird... Das kostet Kunden und wenn es so weiter geht evtl. einen ganzen Markt. Da können die Produkte noch so gut sein.

Noch nicht mal ein kleines sorry, wenn sich hier einer meldet sondern standartformulierungen ala RTFM wie, "wende dich an den suporrt"

Wäre es zu viel verlangt etwas zu schreiben wie: "Es tut uns Leid, dass wir momentan nicht die gewünschte Präsenz hier im Forum bieten können. Für Support-Anfragen wendet euch bitte direkt an XXXXXX."

Das mal zum Wort zum Sonn- äh Feiertag.


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

natürlich liegt uns viel an unserer Community und wir haben die Umstrukturierungen abgeschlossen was letztendlich dazu führt, das der Support in den Foren reaktiviert ist. Jedoch war der Support generell immer aktiv - es waren die Foren die eine interne Restrukturierung bei uns erfahren haben und weshalb es hier zu Ausfallzeiten kam - für die wir uns natürlich entschuldigen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2014)

I wonder when Corsair needs Chapter 11...

With what's happening here, maybe 2 years, 5 if they are lucky...


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juni 2014)

Schön, dass du einen Post aus Februar 2013 wieder herauf holst. 

Zur allgemeinen Info: Bluebeard wurde von mehreren Personen betreut und ist ab August letzen Jahres (2013) wieder ständig aktiv. Dementsprechend kann ich sagen: Ja wir sind da! Ich denke das hast du auch gut erkannt. Jeder, kann hier Threads eröffnen und Fragen stellen und Corsair-Mitarbeiter werden sich stehts bemühen diese zu beantworten. 

Bei Problemen mit unseren Produkten, kann sich jeder bei uns direkt im Kundenportal anmelden und eine RMA-Anfrage stellen. Dies kann auch gerne auf Deutsch geschehen.

Dementsprechend ist die Sache ja geklärt und der Thread kann zu.


----------

